# Oooh what's this then?



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

A blog......how does this work then? Do I just post mad ramblings and see what happens...?!

Well Auriga is blued-up very nicely so will hopefully clear and then shed in the next week or so. Still having some humidity issues in the viv, but mostly seems to depend where I put the hygrometer unit. Closer to the bottom = higher humidity. Though the dial at the hot end says 70%. Go figure.... Still, Auriga seems happy buried in the moss at the hot end of the viv, under her log, and it gets sprayed daily. She also has a humid hide and a HUGE water bowl (otherwise known as a casserole dish) to swim round in if she so chooses.... 

I hope she'll have a good shed this time round as it was a bit patchy last time. LOL also remind me not to handle her straight after as she bit me last time, but in a nice thoughtful "hmmmmmmm what are you then?" way!!!

Have not found any more weird beetle-creatures doing the backstroke in her water bowl which is good. All substrate was nuked (again) and put back in so I can only assume it got in there another way. How bizarre.

Well this was exciting........ what next?!


----------

